# Adolf Galland: Ace of the Luftwaffe



## aerocinema (Nov 8, 2010)

This may interest the members of the forum

In the early 1990s Adolf Galland invited a camera crew which recorded 9 hours of video covering his life as a luftwaffe pilot, he relates the most wonderful stories about Battle of Britain, Douglas Bader; the Channel Dash; how he ended up with Four Knights Crosses; the story of his two portraits that were commissioned by Hitler - and much more. 

To watch a clip from the documentary please visit


Adolf Galland: Ace of the Luftwaffe - AeroCinema, the home of classic aviation!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2010)

Not if I need a credit card mate.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 9, 2010)

you can watch the 1 minute trailer for free....


----------

